# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  اگه شهریور امتحانت پاس نشه دانشگاه قبول شی تکلیفت چیه؟

## raha1375

اگه شهریور امتحانت پاس نشه دانشگاه قبول شی تکلیفت چیه؟ورودی بهمن یعنی یه ترم باید مرخصی بگیری؟

----------


## m40

دانشگاه سراسری اگه باشی برات دردسرمیشه و مانع میشن....
دانشگاه های دیگه فکر میکنم تا دی فرصت میدن...
-------------------------------------------------------------------

یه سوال:
من یکی از دروس نهایی رو 7.25 گرفتم و اعتراض زدم! به نظرتون چقدر احتمالش هست که نتیجه بده؟ خیلی شانسم کمه؟
راستش قبلا از تبصره استفاده کردم :Yahoo (21):  الآن سراسری روزانه آوردم موندم چه کنم.....
اگه نتونم 10 بگیرم هیچ راهی نیست؟ یه سال از کنکورم محروم میشم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## khaan

بسته به دانشگاهت داره سراسری ها که اکثرا ثبت نام نمیکنن آزاد ها برخی ثبت نام میکنن یرانتفایی ها اکثرا ثبت نام میکنن و مهلت میدن دی ماه داوطلب آزاد تموم کنی درست رو.

----------


## khaan

> دانشگاه سراسری اگه باشی برات دردسرمیشه و مانع میشن....
> دانشگاه های دیگه فکر میکنم تا دی فرصت میدن...
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> یه سوال:
> من یکی از دروس نهایی رو 7.25 گرفتم و اعتراض زدم! به نظرتون چقدر احتمالش هست که نتیجه بده؟ خیلی شانسم کمه؟
> راستش قبلا از تبصره استفاده کردم الآن سراسری روزانه آوردم موندم چه کنم.....
> اگه نتونم 10 بگیرم هیچ راهی نیست؟ یه سال از کنکورم محروم میشم


شما اگه همون 7.25 بهت نمره مستمر 20 بدن پاس میکنی.با مدرسه صحبت کن.

----------


## m40

> شما اگه همون 7.25 بهت نمره مستمر 20 بدن پاس میکنی.با مدرسه صحبت کن.


آره خب ولی گفته بودن شهریور غیرحضوری باید بردارین پس نمره مستمری ندارم :Yahoo (19):  ینی اگه برم مدرسه با مدیر صحبت کنم اونا میتونن نمره مستمر بدن؟ میشه واقعا؟ مگه مستمرا نباید قبل امتحان ارسال بشه به آموزش و پرورش؟
اگه نمره نیارم برم آموزش و پرورش به نظرت تجدید نظر کنن؟ نمره میدن؟ کلا راهی هست؟ گریه زاری کنم چی :Yahoo (20): ؟ . . . . . . :Yahoo (2):

----------


## khaan

> آره خب ولی گفته بودن شهریور غیرحضوری باید بردارین پس نمره مستمری ندارم ینی اگه برم مدرسه با مدیر صحبت کنم اونا میتونن نمره مستمر بدن؟ میشه واقعا؟ مگه مستمرا نباید قبل امتحان ارسال بشه به آموزش و پرورش؟
> اگه نمره نیارم برم آموزش و پرورش به نظرت تجدید نظر کنن؟ نمره میدن؟ کلا راهی هست؟ گریه زاری کنم چی؟ . . . . . .


نه دیگه نمیشه کاریش کرد اگه غیرحضوری بوده باشه. دیگه نمیشه بهت نمره مستمر داد.

----------


## zia

من سال 88 بدون مدرک پیش دانشگاهی ثبت نام کردم ، بعد اواخر مهر بود که آوردم (تازه اونموقع هم نمی آوردم چیزی نمیشد )
سراسری هم بودم ،

----------


## m40

هی زندگی....
به نظرتون شانسی برای 10 گرفتن دارم؟ به مصححین لیست قبولی روزانه هارو نمیدن؟ یا تاثیری نداره کلا؟
مثل اینکه رسما بدبخت شدم رفت :Yahoo (21):  برم برا کنکور 96 بخونم  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## m40

:Yahoo (117):

----------


## m40

دوستان اگه برم اداره امکان تجدید نظر هست؟
فک کنم بدون مدرک پیش دانشگاهی که ثبت نامم نمیکنن نه؟

----------


## senatordl

منم مشکل تورو دارم ی درسم پاس نشده ولی من دانشگاه ازادم 
رفتم دانشگاه پرسیدم گفت ازت تعهد میگرن ولی یک ماه تا دوماه وقت داره تعهدی که میگرن تا مدرک پیشو بیاری باز یارو گفت من نمیدونم کامل ولی موقع ثبت نام مدارکتو هم بیار شاید شد

----------


## m40

برا آزاد و غیرانتفاعی تا جایی که میدونم مشکل خاصی پیش نمیاد ولی سراسری هم نمیتونم ثبت نام کنم و هم یه سال محروم میشم از کنکور.........
اداره برم ممکنه نمره بدن؟ اعتراضم زدم نمرم به ده نرسید 7.75 :Yahoo (13):

----------


## m40

اگه احتمالش هست نمره بدن من فردا برم اداره آموزش و پرورش?????????

----------


## Amir.Vey

*همه 7 شدن ماشالاه 
مطئنم ک فیزیک ام هستش درسشون  

خدا لعنت این این مملکت رو با این سیستم آموزشیش

شهریور نمره متسمر نداره دوستان وگرنه همه قبول بودیم ! 
----------------------------
شما دانشگاه سراسری نمیتونید برید . 1 سال ام محروم میشید 
اگه آزاد باشید باید هزینه  یک ترم رو بدید مرخصی بگیرید بعد دی درس و پاس کنید از بهمن برید دانشگاه .

تمام 
*

----------


## senatordl

> *همه 7 شدن ماشالاه 
> مطئنم ک فیزیک ام هستش درسشون  
> 
> خدا لعنت این این مملکت رو با این سیستم آموزشیش
> 
> شهریور نمره متسمر نداره دوستان وگرنه همه قبول بودیم ! 
> ----------------------------
> شما دانشگاه سراسری نمیتونید برید . 1 سال ام محروم میشید 
> اگه آزاد باشید باید هزینه  یک ترم رو بدید مرخصی بگیرید بعد دی درس و پاس کنید از بهمن برید دانشگاه .
> ...


میشه هزینه این ترم و نداد و مرخصی نگرفت و دی بدون آزمون رفت دانشگاه یا نمیشه باید از الان رزرو کنی ؟

----------


## Amir.Vey

> میشه هزینه این ترم و نداد و مرخصی نگرفت و دی بدون آزمون رفت دانشگاه یا نمیشه باید از الان رزرو کنی ؟


خیر نمیتونید باید هزینه رو بدید و مرخصی بگیرید 
فک نمیکنم بیشتر 500 تومن اینا بشه .

----------


## 13,230 User

دوستاان من همین شرایطو برای دانشگاه پیام نور دارم

خیلیم فکرم درگیره 

حالا تکلیف ما چی میشه ؟؟؟؟

تورو خدا ی کمکی بهمون کنید !  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## 13,230 User

شرمنده اسپم میدم ولی خیلی فوری و ضروریه

باو یکی نیست ب داد ما برسه

----------


## senatordl

یعنی من نمیتونم ورودی بهمن باشم ؟ بدون آزمون برم دانشگاه . نمیشه یعنی ؟
بعد اونوقت من که مدرک پیش دانشگاهیی ندارم چجوری دانشگاه میخواد منو ثبت نام کنه که بهم مرخصی بده /.؟

----------


## Amir.Vey

> دوستاان من همین شرایطو برای دانشگاه پیام نور دارم
> 
> خیلیم فکرم درگیره 
> 
> حالا تکلیف ما چی میشه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> تورو خدا ی کمکی بهمون کنید !


به دلیل جامع بودن ثبت نام پیام نور وسیستم گسلتان شما میتونید ثبت نام کنید 
مشکلی پیش نمیاد واز بهمن میتونید وارد دانشگاه بشید .

----------


## Amir.Vey

> یعنی من نمیتونم ورودی بهمن باشم ؟ بدون آزمون برم دانشگاه . نمیشه یعنی ؟
> بعد اونوقت من که مدرک پیش دانشگاهیی ندارم چجوری دانشگاه میخواد منو ثبت نام کنه که بهم مرخصی بده /.؟


چرا ثبت نامی ک مشکلی نیستش
آخر دی برید ثبت نام کنید  مشکلی پیش نمیاد 

با مدرک دیپلم شما رو ثبت نام میکنه در قسمت توضیحات نوشته میشه ک مدارک تکمیل نیست 
شما شهریه رو میدید یا به عبارت دیگه بهتر بگم متوجه بشید شما هزینه صندلی دانشگاه رو میدید ک برای شما رزرو بشه و در زمان تکمیل ظرفیت در ماه آبان جای شما به کس دیگه ای داده نشه .

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

امسال خیلی ها تو درس فیزیک افتادن ؟! 

اخه چرا ؟؟؟

امار خیلی عجیبی بود من که از هرکی میپرسیدم میگفت فیزکمو افتادم بعضی دیگر هم گفتند ادبیات و دیفرانسیل رو افتادیم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## senatordl

> چرا ثبت نامی ک مشکلی نیستش
> آخر دی برید ثبت نام کنید  مشکلی پیش نمیاد 
> 
> با مدرک دیپلم شما رو ثبت نام میکنه در قسمت توضیحات نوشته میشه ک مدارک تکمیل نیست 
> شما شهریه رو میدید یا به عبارت دیگه بهتر بگم متوجه بشید شما هزینه صندلی دانشگاه رو میدید ک برای شما رزرو بشه و در زمان تکمیل ظرفیت در ماه آبان جای شما به کس دیگه ای داده نشه .


شهریه رو کامل  میگیرن ؟
الان من پرسیدم مکانیک و گفت یک و صد اینو باید کامل بدم ؟

----------


## senatordl

> امسال خیلی ها تو درس فیزیک افتادن ؟! 
> 
> اخه چرا ؟؟؟
> 
> امار خیلی عجیبی بود من که از هرکی میپرسیدم میگفت فیزکمو افتادم بعضی دیگر هم گفتند ادبیات و دیفرانسیل رو افتادیم


من همه ی درسامو قبول شدم به جز فیزیک و ادبیات که فیزیک و تک ماده زدم موند ادبیات که باز افتادم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 13,230 User

> چرا ثبت نامی ک مشکلی نیستش
> آخر دی برید ثبت نام کنید  مشکلی پیش نمیاد 
> 
> با مدرک دیپلم شما رو ثبت نام میکنه در قسمت توضیحات نوشته میشه ک مدارک تکمیل نیست 
> شما شهریه رو میدید یا به عبارت دیگه بهتر بگم متوجه بشید شما هزینه صندلی دانشگاه رو میدید ک برای شما رزرو بشه و در زمان تکمیل ظرفیت در ماه آبان جای شما به کس دیگه ای داده نشه .



خب داداش اینی که شما در مورد دانشگاه پیام نور  میگی مربوط به سال 93 هست یا امسالم میشه این کارو کرد ؟  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دانشگاه واست معافیت رد میکنه؟؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

کسی نبود؟؟؟

----------


## senatordl

لطفا یکی راهنمایی کنه من الان باید 1 تومن شهریه بدم بعد مرخصی بگیرم ؟

----------


## 13,230 User

عزیزان کسی نیست ؟؟   :Yahoo (97):

----------


## Amir.Vey

> خب داداش اینی که شما در مورد دانشگاه پیام نور  میگی مربوط به سال 93 هست یا امسالم میشه این کارو کرد ؟


امسالم هم میشه 




> دانشگاه واست معافیت رد میکنه؟؟


بله رد میکنه




> لطفا یکی راهنمایی کنه من الان باید 1 تومن شهریه بدم بعد مرخصی بگیرم ؟


شما شهریه ثابت رو میدید بعد مرخصی میگیرید

----------


## 13,230 User

> امسالم هم میشه 
> 
> 
> 
> بله رد میکنه
> 
> 
> 
> شما شهریه ثابت رو میدید بعد مرخصی میگیرید



دادا اگه بدونی چقدر فکرم مشغوله و اعصابم داغونه .. خدایی دمت گرم از وقتی گفتی خیلی اروم شدم

فقط اینو نمی تونم هضمش کنم ... باز منو داغون کرده

به نظرت حرفش درسته یا ندونسته یه چیزی گفته ؟؟

تقویم آموزشی سال تحصیلی ۹۴-۹۳ دانشگاه پیام نور / تاریخ انتخاب واحد و مهمان - اخبار پیام نور

اینم عکس از نظرات همین لینک 



امیدوارم دلمو شاد کنی  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Amir.Vey

> دادا اگه بدونی چقدر فکرم مشغوله و اعصابم داغونه .. خدایی دمت گرم از وقتی گفتی خیلی اروم شدم
> 
> فقط اینو نمی تونم هضمش کنم ... باز منو داغون کرده
> 
> به نظرت حرفش درسته یا ندونسته یه چیزی گفته ؟؟
> 
> تقویم آموزشی سال تحصیلی ۹۴-۹۳ دانشگاه پیام نور / تاریخ انتخاب واحد و مهمان - اخبار پیام نور
> 
> اینم عکس از نظرات همین لینک 
> ...


اتفاقا توی پیام نور مرخصی گرفتن و انتقالی خیلی راحته چون سیستم جامع هستش و غیر حضوری ! 
شما از طریق سیستم گلستان ثبت نام اینترنتی انجام بدید 
بعد حضورا تشریف ببرید دانشگاه ترم اول رو شهریه رو بدید مرخصی بگیرید 
پسر دایی من دقیقا همین کار  رو کرد ایشون هم پیام نور بود 
-----------------------------------------
به هر حال تو توره تکمیل ظرفیت هم دوباره میتونید انتخاب رشته کنید ، دانشگاه وو آزاد و غیره ، شاید رشته بهتری ام بیارید

----------


## 13,230 User

> اتفاقا توی پیام نور مرخصی گرفتن و انتقالی خیلی راحته چون سیستم جامع هستش و غیر حضوری ! 
> شما از طریق سیستم گلستان ثبت نام اینترنتی انجام بدید 
> بعد حضورا تشریف ببرید دانشگاه ترم اول رو شهریه رو بدید مرخصی بگیرید 
> پسر دایی من دقیقا همین کار  رو کرد ایشون هم پیام نور بود 
> -----------------------------------------
> به هر حال تو توره تکمیل ظرفیت هم دوباره میتونید انتخاب رشته کنید ، دانشگاه وو آزاد و غیره ، شاید رشته بهتری ام بیارید



ببخشید داداش زیاد مزاحمت شدم

فقط پسر داییت کی ثبت نام کرد ؟؟ یعنی چ تاریخی ( به سال )

 :Y (766):

----------


## senatordl

من امروز رفتم مدارک لازم و برای دانشگاه بگیرم.مدیر برگشت گفت تو الان داری دیپلم رو میبری دانشگاه ، مدرسه بزرگسال هم باید با همین دیپلم به خاطر اون ی درست ثبت نام کنیا
گفتم شاید دانشگاه کپیشو بخواد کپی شو میدم دانشگاه و اصل شو میارم مدرسه بزرگ سال ثبت نام میکنم
گفتش دانشگاه و نمیدونم ولی مدرسه بزرکسال اصل دیپلم و میخواد.

بچه ها دانشگاه کپی شو میخواد دیگه ؟ :Yahoo (12):

----------


## T!G3R

هیچی دیگه اون موقع میشی ورودی بهمن ماه  دی ماه رو امتحانت رو بده و بعد برای بهمن میری دانشگاه انشا ءالله موفق باشی بای

----------


## navid saleh

دوستان من تمام این چهار صفحه رو خوندم
مشکل منم دقیقا همینه با این تفاوت که من میدونم تکلیفم چیه
چون به اعتراضم نمره ندادن و چون دانشگاه سراسری بود نتونستم برم و موند واسه ساله بعد
حالا سواله من اینه دانشگاهی که من قبول شدم دانشگاه سراسری بود ولی نه روزانه من شبانه قبول شده بودم حالا تکلیف چیه ؟ شبانه هم مثل روزانه نمیتونه یه سال کنکور بده و محروم میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
یا خدا اگه اینجوری باشه من بد بخت میشم
میخوام بمونم واسه ساله بعد
خواهشا زود منو از استرس در بیارید

----------


## senatordl

> هیچی دیگه اون موقع میشی ورودی بهمن ماه  دی ماه رو امتحانت رو بده و بعد برای بهمن میری دانشگاه انشا ءالله موفق باشی بای


الان مشکل من اینه دانشگاه اصل دیپلم رو بخواد من نمیتونم بهش بدم چون مدرسه بزرگسال هم اصل دیپلم رو میخواد :Yahoo (12):

----------


## senatordl

> دوستان من تمام این چهار صفحه رو خوندم
> مشکل منم دقیقا همینه با این تفاوت که من میدونم تکلیفم چیه
> چون به اعتراضم نمره ندادن و چون دانشگاه سراسری بود نتونستم برم و موند واسه ساله بعد
> حالا سواله من اینه دانشگاهی که من قبول شدم دانشگاه سراسری بود ولی نه روزانه من شبانه قبول شده بودم حالا تکلیف چیه ؟ شبانه هم مثل روزانه نمیتونه یه سال کنکور بده و محروم میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> یا خدا اگه اینجوری باشه من بد بخت میشم
> میخوام بمونم واسه ساله بعد
> خواهشا زود منو از استرس در بیارید


شبانه میشه ورودی بهمن اگه اشتباه نکنم ،درسته ؟
دوست من دولتی قبول شده اونم درسشو افتاده بود کلی خوندش که شهویور قبول شه و بره دانشگاه قبولم شد ولی ورودی بهمنه بهش گفتم رفتی ثبت نام گفتش نه بهمن باید برم
اگه شما هم ورودی بهمن باشی میتونی بری
دی امتخان بدی قبول شی بهمن بری ثبت نام

----------


## navid saleh

> شبانه میشه ورودی بهمن اگه اشتباه نکنم ،درسته ؟
> دوست من دولتی قبول شده اونم درسشو افتاده بود کلی خوندش که شهویور قبول شه و بره دانشگاه قبولم شد ولی ورودی بهمنه بهش گفتم رفتی ثبت نام گفتش نه بهمن باید برم
> اگه شما هم ورودی بهمن باشی میتونی بری
> دی امتخان بدی قبول شی بهمن بری ثبت نام


نه داداش ورودی بهمن نیست اگه ورودی بهمن بود که من از خوشحالی سکته رو می زدم
همین از اول مهر شروع میشه

----------


## 13,230 User

با عرض پوزش اپ

 :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Amir.Vey

> ببخشید داداش زیاد مزاحمت شدم
> 
> فقط پسر داییت کی ثبت نام کرد ؟؟ یعنی چ تاریخی ( به سال )


1391 




> دوستان من تمام این چهار صفحه رو خوندم
> مشکل منم دقیقا همینه با این تفاوت که من میدونم تکلیفم چیه
> چون به اعتراضم نمره ندادن و چون دانشگاه سراسری بود نتونستم برم و موند واسه ساله بعد
> حالا سواله من اینه دانشگاهی که من قبول شدم دانشگاه سراسری بود ولی نه روزانه من شبانه قبول شده بودم حالا تکلیف چیه ؟ شبانه هم مثل روزانه نمیتونه یه سال کنکور بده و محروم میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> یا خدا اگه اینجوری باشه من بد بخت میشم
> میخوام بمونم واسه ساله بعد
> خواهشا زود منو از استرس در بیارید


چون شما روووووزانه قبول نشدید این حق رو دارید ک در کنکور سال بعد انتخاب رشته کنید 




> الان مشکل من اینه دانشگاه اصل دیپلم رو بخواد من نمیتونم بهش بدم چون مدرسه بزرگسال هم اصل دیپلم رو میخواد


دانشگاه اصل دیپلم رو نمیخواد اصلا کدرک خواستن دانشگاه بی دلیل هست ! چ دلیلی داره برای رزرووو از شما اصل مدرک بخواد !   :Yahoo (21): 




دوستان لطفا 2 قدم از خونه برید بیرون و از دانشگاه محل کمی سوال بپرسید !  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## senatordl

> 1391 
> 
> 
> 
> چون شما روووووزانه قبول نشدید این حق رو دارید ک در کنکور سال بعد انتخاب رشته کنید 
> 
> 
> 
> دانشگاه اصل دیپلم رو نمیخواد اصلا کدرک خواستن دانشگاه بی دلیل هست ! چ دلیلی داره برای رزرووو از شما اصل مدرک بخواد !  
> ...



من دوستم دولتی قبول شده و ثبت نام کرده بهش گفتم اصلشو خواست گفتش نمیدونم ولی از دیپلم کپی گرفت اصلشو گذاشت یجا دیگه  :Yahoo (77): 
من دانشگاه رفتم از واحد اموزش هم پرسیدم ولی اونم جواب درستی بهم نداد گفت مدارک لازمو موقع ثبت نام بیار ببینید میشه یا ن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amir.Vey

همون طور ک میدونید این کشور کجاش درسته ک نظام آموزشیش رو اصول باشه  :Yahoo (21):  

شما ام تلاش خودتونو بکنید ، Plan جعل مدرک رو تو دستور کار داشته باشید  :Yahoo (20):   :Yahoo (21):

----------

